
ISalt: Interactive Salt Programming - mirceaulinic
https://isalt.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
nickserv
This looks pretty cool, wish I had heard of it at my last job, where we
orchestrated all of our physical servers using Salt.

There are times when unfortunately the end result can be a bit tricky to
predict, especially when using the reactor system.

These days all the cool kids use k8s, but I think most often it's overkill and
Salt works extremely well for traditional (non microservice) setups. It's
especially useful if you have a mix of physical servers and VMs.

------
wrnr
Can someone give me a TLRD on salt, is it something like Ansible but for
InfoSec?

~~~
KarlKemp
It's Ansible, plus the total lack of noticing when you've gone too far
inventing cutesy nicknames totally devoid of any meaningful connection to the
concept they are supposedly describing.

~~~
nickserv
Then you probably shouldn't look at the uWSGI documentation.

"The emperor-tyrant forced my master to commit harakiri."

------
dynam
Salt, has extensive infosec portfolio. Some cool stuff. Look at their
site..they seem to have pushed into secops

------
dynam
Really great

